# Gastrostomy replacement in ER



## patnron (Feb 11, 2013)

We have been using the code 43760 when the ER Doc, replaces a G Tube.  Usually our note says they decompressed the balloon ( if still up), pull out the tube, replace the tube and reinflate the balloon,  do an x-ray to confirm placement and stitch in place.
  However new discussion is that procedure book states a much more detailed description states if the old gastrostomy tube has been placed endoscopically,  ( which is never stated)  the physician actually goes through the mouth, snags the tube and pulls it out through the mouth.   Which I have never seen done in the ER.
    Any comments on whether it should be billed by first description?
Thanks


----------



## Kisalyn (Feb 20, 2013)

I use 43760 for peg changes also. This is without endoscopic assistance. What procedure book are you referencing (CPT book)?


----------



## nabernhardt (Feb 20, 2013)

can we also use this code for when the dr replaces the gastrostomy button?


----------

